# grey fox , where are they?



## McCain

what part of Michigan holds the most grey fox? where can you find them? SE don't seem to have any.

(insert joke about senior citizens)


----------



## Memay

The pros say they hang out around marshy cattail areas. I've heard if you want to drop a grey, do your calling right in the surrounding woodline on the outside of a cattail marsh. As far as what part of the state holds the majority of them, I have no idea. Hope this helps!

I have no senior citizen joke but just a little quote I came up with. Not meant to offend just something I've noticed.......

"Age and wisdom have nothing in common"


----------



## Martin Looker

I usually find them back in the woods along the creek.


----------



## Memay

Don't forget to look up too. Greys climb trees.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

We get pics of one or two every deer season. Northwest lower. All locations on the edge of wet marshy areas now that I think about it. Never put much into that before reading your posts


----------



## Fishman95

I live in SE Michigan. I've seen two, one came in to my call last winter in Macomb county, one came in to my Turkey call two years ago near bad axe Michigan. They're here.


----------



## GillCommander15

Get yourself into some thick pines and deep in the woods. They like the thick stuff. Seen one chase a rabbit under my tree stand in Ottawa Couny near Coopersville one year, so they are in the Midwest part of the state.


----------



## doggk9

I've seen them in Bath and Eaton Rapids in the past. I have yet to shoot one unfortunately.


----------



## Misguided54

Occasional gray shows up in Livingston county. Beautiful little animals.


----------



## Memay

Misguided54 said:


> View attachment 244333
> Occasional gray shows up in Livingston county. Beautiful little animals.


What kind of shot/pellet size are you using in the shotgun?


----------



## Buckbaker

I've seen several in Clare county.


----------



## Misguided54

Memay said:


> What kind of shot/pellet size are you using in the shotgun?


Hevi-shot dead coyote T


----------



## Memay

Misguided54 said:


> Hevi-shot dead coyote T


Cool. Thanks for the response. Expensive little buggers but I haven't heard one bad thing about them. I just switched to #4 buckshot but am yet to shoot one with it.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Memay said:


> Cool. Thanks for the response. Expensive little buggers but I haven't heard one bad thing about them. I just switched to #4 buckshot but am yet to shoot one with it.


T shot and #4 buck are the same size if I recall correctly


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## doggk9

There was at least 1 in Corunna until now.


----------



## gooseman

doggk9 said:


> There was at least 1 in Corunna until now.


Congrats on the double! Love the big bushy tail on the grey.....


----------

